
Newspipe, a web news aggregator written in Python, version 9.2.0 is out - cedricbonhomme
https://github.com/cedricbonhomme/newspipe
======
cedricbonhomme
A Dockerfile is now provided and the official instance is open
([https://www.newspipe.org](https://www.newspipe.org)).

